# Church organ music - need ideas



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Soundcloud link

What do you think of this music?

Any ideas of how to orchestrate it? (it needs more voices/polyphony then).


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Could anyone tell me what is wrong with this piece?


----------

